# Web Development > ASP.NET web service

## kondapallysantosh

) If NO explicit XML namespace is listed, what default namespace is used by a Web Service?

----------


## shilpamasineni

System.Web.Services

----------


## peeyush_jain

i think system.web.services namespace

----------


## SoulBlight

This question is wrong ?  :Smile:

----------


## peeyush_jain

> This question is wrong ?


mght be i was wrong, so would u like to give the correct answer.

----------


## jitendra_ietdavv

its System.web.Services

----------


## Rajdip

Hi...how i populate treeview control in asp.net from databse(Sql 2000) according to different role of different user??

----------

